# Is this considered High, Medium, Or Low lighting?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am using a cheap lighting that my plants have really been doing good with, however my question is what would you classify this as?

I am using 4' shop lights hanging about 3" max from the tank water levels. 
They have 2 4' 32W T8 6500k 2000 lumens.

I have these over my 20 gallon planted tanks as well as my 50 Gallon, and 55 Gallon. 

So is my light high, medium or low? I am pretty lost as I have been hearing from a source that the 1 watt per gallon ratio is not a good way to define if you have good lighting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would say you are at low+ lighting over your 55. I say that because those shop lights dont do much in the way of reflecting the light back down into the tank IMO.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thw WPG rule works pretty good for T8 bulbs, but not much else. I'd say for your 20g you are at medium light, and the 50g and 55g you are at low light.


----------

